# Loud Exaust



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok guys dont know a whole heck of alot about exausts but im def gonna chage it soon. Ok what im lookin for it to sound like is like the old 87-90 Mustang Gt 5.0's so what exuast should i get i want it loud and ok ill say it obnoxious. So what should i go w, flowmaster, Borla etc....any help would be great !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm Leaning Towards The Slp Loudmouth Cat-back Exhaust Myself. It's On Sale For $549.99 On Slp's Website And It's Running $50 More On Pfyc.com.


----------



## Marty31 (Oct 28, 2004)

You might try a search for cat-back exhaust and find a plethora of opinions...


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> Ok guys dont know a whole heck of alot about exausts but im def gonna chage it soon. Ok what im lookin for it to sound like is like the old 87-90 Mustang Gt 5.0's so what exuast should i get i want it loud and ok ill say it obnoxious. So what should i go w, flowmaster, Borla etc....any help would be great !!!!!!!!!


 get the loudmouth ,its awsome


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

flht3 said:


> get the loudmouth ,its awsome


yea i think thats what i am goin with... I found a website that has it for 550.00 and with i beleive free shipping if i find the the site ill post it later. thanx guys!!!!


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

When I get my GTO i plan on getting the Loudmouth of course. Also I plan on getting the SLP headers/Cats. Has anybody done the headers/cats yet? Would the GTO sound alot deeper with those mods>?


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

if you put headers and free flowing cats on, the loudmouth will be too loud.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

oh. well i might do it anyway.lol


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Blackthundergto Did You Ever Find That Website That Had Free Shipping On The Slp Loud Mouth Exhaust?


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

BRIAN P. EWING said:


> Hey Blackthundergto Did You Ever Find That Website That Had Free Shipping On The Slp Loud Mouth Exhaust?


 i got mine from afterthoughts for 539.00 and free shipping


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Loud exhausts saves !!!!! OOps, sorry I forgot I'm not on the Harley forum !!!??


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Ahahahahahaha!!! never can be too loud :cool


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

BRIAN P. EWING said:


> Hey Blackthundergto Did You Ever Find That Website That Had Free Shipping On The Slp Loud Mouth Exhaust?


here ya go http://www.neweraperformanceparts.c...SV9QH&S=500&A=F&CategoryID=794492&NID=1991574


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks Blackthundergto. That's The Best Price I've Seen So Far. The Order Has Been Placed And I'll Be Waiting Anxiously To Get It And Have It Put On....thanks Again.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

has anyone seen or heard the GTO with either borla or Corsa cat back's yet?


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Just got my Loudmouth installed tonight. Would have had it on last night, but spent a lot of time trying to get the silly rubber mounts on and finally gave up. Came in and checked this site for any hints available - found the one that said put them on the exhaust system first and after the pipe is in place connect to the frame mount. I can't stress enough how important this is!!! Trying to do it as the instructions say is next to impossible (unless you have some special tools?). It went on very quickly with the proper process - so quickly in fact that I had forgotten to put the clamps on first. After fighting with removing the rubber mounts, disassembling yet again, I put the clamps on and re-installed everything. If you use grease on the mounts and holes in the rubber, use something very light and slippery, such as white grease. WD40 is also good. The heavy wheel bearing grease I used first is not slippery enough to make it easy. Since we are having some nasty weather here, I did not want to take the car out, so all I got to hear is with it at idle and up to 2000 rpm. It was great and I don't think it is all that loud.


----------



## DaddySS (Dec 20, 2004)

Just a word of advice to all from someone who has spent many hours and $ getting the exhaust right. If you are going to do headers, do them first, then decide on the exhaust. Headers and high flow cats make the exhaust significantly louder, and headers with no cats make it much louder and change the tone.

My .02


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Yea thats what i plan to do after i get my 05 is to out on the loudmouth exaust ,headers and free flow cats. I like loud but that might be too much?


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

I have headers, no cats, and Corsas on my vette. It's extremely loud. You have to be sure there aren't any police around before geting on it hard. They can hear you a mile away. I like how it sounds but it would be too much for many people.

The vette is also a head/cam car. That adds to the sound.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Man you are going to go deaf! lol I would rather listen to my loud GTO than the ricer in the other lane! :cheers


----------

